# What is your favorite lens/camera combo in your camerabag?



## Jack56 (Dec 1, 2014)

Last week I've bought the f-stop Tilopa backpack.
Ideal when I want all my gear with me.
But, there will be enough situations that I only need the 70-200 and the 24-70. That's why I want to buy another smaller bag, the Billingham 5-serie (225 or 335).
That also means that this bag isn't deep enough to hold the body (mark5dIII) and 70-200mm as a combo.
What do you think? Buy a "deeper" bag like the Think Tank which I not really like or make another combo like the mark5dIII with the 24-70 and keep the 70-200 on its own in the same bag?
What is your combo in your bag?


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 1, 2014)

For a 5D III (or similar size camera) plus attached 70-200 II plus 24-70/2.8 ... I can fully recommend the Think Tank Retrospective 20. I've used it with gripped 7D, 70-200/2.8 II plus 17-55/2.8 [plus 10-22 and 600EX]. 





http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/retrospective-20-black-shoulder-bag.aspx

Currently I only have an EOS-M, so the Retrospective 20 is not in active use. My favorite camwera/lens combos are EOS-M with either 22/2.0 or 18-55. Fits nicely into a small LowePro Dashpoint 30 bag, which I carry in hand, on belt or on my leftside backpack shoulder strap. 

Full EOS M kit including table tripod fits into a "smallish" Hama shoulder bag. Even nicer, but quite a bit more expensive would be a Thinktank Mirrorless Mover 20.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Dec 1, 2014)

mmm
well in my every day backpack a Swiss gear bag I have my gripped 70d and a 70-200lf4.0 is
and the 400 5.6 l and the 10-22 ef-s lens plus a 1.4 tele extender mk3

if I want more lens with me and a flash I use a m-rock back pack but its not for every one


----------



## craiglove (Dec 2, 2014)

Run and gun for me is the 5D3 and 70-200 f4 plus the 24-70 f4. I have several Think Tank bags and the deeper ones will take the long zoom attached. That is my everyday combo and I do love the TT bags!


----------



## gregorywood (Dec 2, 2014)

Canon 6D w/ 70-300mm L & 35mm f/2 IS & 15mm f/2.8 Fisheye & 430EX II flash. It's a tough to beat combo and is light and easy to carry in the Lowepro Pro Messenger 160.


----------



## dpc (Dec 2, 2014)

1. With my 7D: 70-300L and 300 f/4 + 1.4
2. With my 5D Mark II: 16-35 L f/4


----------



## LovePhotography (Dec 2, 2014)

I have found the 6D and Sigma 24-105mm Art lens to be a nice walking around compromise of size / image quality / and flexibility. It's a really sharp lens, and if you shoot large jpeg or RAW can crop the heck out of it and still get a lot of IQ. If the new 100-400 turns out great, I might add that to my walking around bag, and maybe add the 16-35mm f/4. Sold my 16-35 f/2.8ii, so now only have 8-15mm for super wide, and 70-200mm 2.8 ii and TC's for walking around bag, which is not really ideal, but certainly not bad. The big white (and it's luggage) is not for walking around. lol


----------



## rowlandw (Dec 2, 2014)

6D + 35mm f/2 IS. Awesome low-light combo as well as my favorite focal length.


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 2, 2014)

1D4 + 400mm f2.8 IS, but doesn't fit in the bag...


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Dec 2, 2014)

I have the same combo with a 5D III (with grip) plus attached 70-200/2.8 II, plus 24-70/2.8, plus 580 EX II flash and I am using a Tamrac Velocity 8x Pro Sling Pack for day trip. Its only downsize, which is common for sling bags and messenger bags is that the bag gets heavy on one shoulder. I don't own messenger bag but I would recommend the Think Tank Retrospective 20. 
For short trips, when I want to carry my 13" laptop also, I use the Lowepro Fastpack 250


----------



## Khalai (Dec 2, 2014)

Canon 6D with 50/1.4 for walkaround/justfoolingaround stuff. Otherwise 6D+70-200 II (and some painkillers for shoulder and back strain  ).


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 2, 2014)

Khalai said:


> Otherwise 6D+70-200 II (and some painkillers for shoulder and back strain  ).



... that's why my favorite combination is the 6D+70-300L, it has good enough bokeh and sharpness for my wildlife shots and a bit longer reach.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Dec 2, 2014)

6d plus 40mm pancake.

Plus a Selphy printer for street portraits!


----------



## wopbv4 (Dec 2, 2014)

gregorywood said:


> Canon 6D w/ 70-300mm L & 35mm f/2 IS & 15mm f/2.8 Fisheye & 430EX II flash. It's a tough to beat combo and is light and easy to carry in the Lowepro Pro Messenger 160.


+1
The 35mm F2 IS is an absolute dream on a FF body. Very high IQ and I can go down to 1/15 without any problem, which helps in low light.


----------



## gregorywood (Dec 2, 2014)

wopbv4 said:


> gregorywood said:
> 
> 
> > Canon 6D w/ 70-300mm L & 35mm f/2 IS & 15mm f/2.8 Fisheye & 430EX II flash. It's a tough to beat combo and is light and easy to carry in the Lowepro Pro Messenger 160.
> ...



I originally purchased it for use on my 7D as a 50mm equivilent angle of view. It was great on that body, but it wasn't until I purchased the 6D that I was wowed. This is by far my favorite fixed lens and it's almost always in my bag. I sometimes will grab the 50mm instead, but not often. It's a great video lens as well.


----------



## Corvi (Dec 2, 2014)

Leica M6 and Summilux 35 Pre-Asph, then my EOS3 and 50L and then the 5DMk2 with 35L


----------



## Tsuru (Dec 2, 2014)

I've got a gripped 6D with the 70-200 f2.8 II attached as well as a 24-105 f4 and a 600EX-RT into a Lowepro Pro Messenger 180AW. You could throw yet another lens in there if you wanted as long as it's fairly short. I looked at the Think Tank bags but preferred the feel of the Lowepro.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Dec 2, 2014)

The Fuji X100s. Prime 23mm, not changeable.


----------



## sdsr (Dec 2, 2014)

It used to be 6D or 5DIII + 70-300L or 70-200 f4 IS L + something shorter and faster, but during the past year I've mainly been using mirrorless cameras and find myself less interested in reach than before and increasingly fond of manual focusing; the resulting loss of weight/bulk has made the process more enjoyable for me. When I'm wandering around town I'll typically just take a Sony a7r or a6000 + one or two lenses, usually old mf but sometimes Canon EF. During a recent trip each time I went out I had a small bag that contained Sony a7r + Olympus 24mm 2.8 + Sony/Zeiss 35mm + Pentax Super-Tak 50 1.4 or Nikon 55mm macro + Nikon 100mm E series, and sometimes just the camera + 50mm. Light, compact, not obtrusive, and technically very satisfying. (If Canon were to conjure up a similar camera body, so much the better....)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 2, 2014)

I have a favorite for each task and situation, I don't use the wrong camera for the job just because I like it more. I have a bag for each, and a very large roll around case that will hold most.


----------



## tayassu (Dec 3, 2014)

Canon 7D + 70-300L.

I've taken my best images with this combo and I simply love long teles.


----------



## chas1113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Add me to the growing 70-300L crowd. Just love this lens on my 5DIII. Add the 35 IS to a pocket and that's all I need. I don't even need no stinkin' bag.  I think I could get by with a 17-40 and these two and I'd be done. Honestly.


----------



## slclick (Dec 3, 2014)

I have a 5d3 with a variety of nice glass but I've got an SL1 on the way and that with the pancake twins I have a feeling I'll be taking a break from the weight and enjoying this setup as a new favorite for a while. I'll even put the 70-200 2.8 Mk2 + 1.4tc to play with bif if I can get the AF to work with me. It'll be like just carrying the lens!


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Dec 4, 2014)

Big bag: Tamrac Velocity 7X with: 6D, 70-200/f4, 24-70/f4, 270ex flash
Medium bag: Tamrac 3535 with: 6D, 24-70/f4
Small bag: North Face small waist pack with: extra foam with 6D, 40stm, voigtlander 20
Tiny bag: Sony leather case with: Sony RX100
Invisible bag: pants pocket with: iPhone 5


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 4, 2014)

Hmmm... According to LR, my most used combonation is my 5DIII + 70-200 (+/- 2xtcIII) but i blame wild life shooting for that.

I have a random Paul Frank camera bag for day to day use (as no one recognises it as a camera bag http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8393/9016120803_cc9d2c34f1_o.jpg), and usually have my 5DIII + 24L for my day to day life, maybe the 40mm or 50mm too if i feel like it, or put in the 70-200 if i'm thinking portraits.

For wildlife i use a Thinktank Shapeshifter with 5DIII, 500L, 70-200L, 40mm pancake and both TC's

Travel (small) i use a Lowepro slingshot with 5D + 17-40 + 24-105

I don not have a bag for all occasions yet, that is for sure! My thinktank Shapeshifter is not ideal with a big ass lens, although it does fit it comfortably!


----------



## Sabaki (Dec 4, 2014)

7Dii + 100mm L macro

7Dii + 400mm f/5.6


----------



## Zv (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh man that's a tough one! I'm really liking my 17-40L on my 6D. I dunno why but it seems to have gotten better on the 6D. It's like the perfect size too. Takes filters. Landscape heaven really. 

Another surprising combo I like is the old Sigma 50mm f/1.4 (non art) with my 6D. Seems the focus is more accurate with the 6D now compared to the 5D2. IQ is pretty awesome for a $300 lens! And it takes same size filters as my 17-40L. Dynamite combo these two! 

And of course the 135L always pleases me! 

I can't choose! Sorry!


----------



## dgatwood (Dec 4, 2014)

Depends on what I'm doing.


About two-thirds of my shots are with a 24–105, because covers the most commonly useful range. I wish it had more reach—ideally, I'd like more like a 24–200 or even a 24–300 DO.
 I really love the 70–300L, but it is only practical when you have a decent distance between you and the subject. For example, it is great for close-ups of the band director from back in the trombone section. And wildlife, of course. But it doesn't have nearly enough reach for me now that I'm on a full-frame body, so I tend to just leave a Kenko 1.4x TC attached consistently.
I really like the shorty forty when I'm trying to be inconspicuous and have a lot of freedom to move around.
When I'm doing portrait work and have time to deal with it, I rather enjoy my 44M, though it takes a lot more work because of the manual focus and because Canon DSLRs' handling of manual aperture lenses stinks on ice. (They assume that the camera is metering at the widest setting, so if it isn't at the widest setting, you have to lock the exposure or else you get progressively more blown out pictures the farther you stop it down.)

On the opposite end, I'm not much a fan of the 16–35 f/2.5 L II. It feels like a step down from the 10–22 that I shot with on crop. I need the angle, so I tolerate it, but IMO, it isn't as sharp as it should be. I'd also like it to have IS. I'm tempted to sell it and upgrade to the 16–35 f/4 L IS, but for now, I'm waiting, hoping that Canon will update the f/2.5 with IS and sharper corners one of these days, because that would be considerably better than an f/4.


----------



## Nethawk (Dec 4, 2014)

7D + EF-S 15-85mm
6D + EF 16-35mm f/4 (or 24-105mm)

One small caveat, I almost never leave home without 100mmL f/2.8 macro.


----------



## eninja (Dec 5, 2014)

Well, if you only have one camera and one lens. Your favorite is what you have.

My Ideal combo, for purpose of taking group family portrait on holidays:
portable but not compromising IQ much
got touchscreen so its easy to ask someone take photo
it must be zoom lens. I need wide shot also need telephoto

G1X mark ii, should be my Ideal combo. Which I dont have.
So I choose my 2nd body 70D with 24-70.

IMO, 70D is the least DSLR usable for me. because of AFMA.


----------



## nWmR12 (Dec 5, 2014)

I would say it depends on what I am doing particular order.
Film work Mamiya 7II + 43mm landscapes , or 65mm for every thing else or RZ 110mm or 180mm. 
5D3 + 35L. 
5D3 + 24-105 travel. (although I usually throw in my 35L for a really light walk around or low light)


----------



## eml58 (Dec 5, 2014)

Well "Favourite" as against the right Camera/Lens Combo for a particular scene, suggests

1Dx & 200-400f/4, as this would generally mean I'm in Africa, Antarctica or the Arctic, some place where the horizon stretches out, places I look forward to being in.

Anywhere else it's the 1Dx & the Otus 55 or 85


----------



## bholliman (Dec 5, 2014)

Tough call. Since I only have one DSLR, the body part of the question is easy, but my favorite lens changes over time and depending on the type of shooting I prefer at that time. Right now I'd say my 6D with 135/2 since I'm shooting a lot of portraits and shallow DOF nature shots. At other times my favorite has been my 100L Macro, 35 f/2 IS and 70-200 2.8II.


----------



## fragilesi (Dec 5, 2014)

Well, my 70D is my camera so that bit is easy.

Outside it's definitely the 70-300L, inside my trusty old 24-70L Mk I.

With more cash available for photography I can imagine that would change but real life is proving an effective antidote to GAS for me these days.


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 6, 2014)

My favorite is the 5d3 with 70-200 2.8is ii. It's so sharp and a very flexible lens that I can shoot pretty much everything with from portriats, sports, wildlife, landscapes etc.


----------



## afonsoclj (Dec 24, 2014)

5D3 + 70-200L IS II sports and portraits
6D + 16-35L II landscapes


----------



## martti (Dec 24, 2014)

I got the Think Tank Retrospective 30 but I am not using it as a photo bag because it does not offer any protection against mist and humidity. Also, the Velcro makes a lot of noise opening and closing. In certain situations it is really offensive. As an everyday bag it is excellent, though a tad expensive. People actually come and ask me "where did you find that bag, it looks nice!"

Think Tank Speed Freak is just about right for my needs: Normally I put in the 5D 3 with the old 24-70 f/2.8 I fixed and the 100-400mm dust pump next to it. The belt part is great to distribute its weight. The auxiliary pouches are big enough for a nice sub sandwich and a bottle of wine!

Tonight I am packing the 35mm L and the 85mm L with me to a dinner party. There is something in the full-open shots that I like now that I've studied the focusing system of the 5D3.


----------



## candyman (Dec 24, 2014)

afonsoclj said:


> 5D3 + 70-200L IS II sports and portraits
> 6D + 16-35L II landscapes




+1


----------



## Berowne (Dec 24, 2014)

70D + 60/2.8 Macro. 

Greetings Andy


----------



## rambarra (Dec 24, 2014)

5d3 + 24-70 II is basically the only thing you need


----------



## Jane (Dec 24, 2014)

Right now for birding around home - 7DII+1.4xIII+100-400 MkII. This is an awesome combination!


----------



## tron (Dec 24, 2014)

It depends on the situation. I will discard cases where I get a backpack that can contain 1 or 2 bodies with several lenses and I will focus (pan intended 8) ) on my small (and now discontinued) Think Tank Urban disguise 30.

Day Shooting with portrait potential: 5D3 + 24-70 2.8II plus 85 1.2LII

Day/Night Shooting (only for portraits): 5D3 + 85 1.2LII (to make it lighter)

Day Shooting general purpose/travel: 5D3 + 24-70 2.8II L plus 70-200 4 L IS (it is difficult and not practical to put a 2.8 zoom instead, plus it will make the bag very heavy hence the f/4 version). In practice a small 3rd lens can fit. If astrophotograpy is possible I will add a 14mm 2.8LII. 

Night Shooting (portraits, surroundings): 5D3 with 35mm 1.4L plus 85 1.2LII

Museums: 5D3 + 16-35 4L IS plus 100mm 2.8L Macro

This bag is both small and discrete. You can go in several places carrying it.


----------



## jcarapet (Dec 24, 2014)

+1 to whatever you have in your bag, more specifically what you can afford. I suffer from GAS as bad as anybody, but people need to create "the ultimate gear bag" organically when they can afford it, or simply when current equipment hinders their requirements. 

That being said, I recently upgraded to 5d3+24-105L which I have gotten about 8000 shots out of since September and love what I am getting out of it. That is my go to for now with a 50 1.4 thrown in for low light. Rented 70-200 2.8 II and loved the compression and sharpness I got in daylight, but in low light it wasn't everything i expected so that will stay out of the kit for now. 

If I am doing fast action sports I still stick with my t4i and 55-250 kit lens. People can harp on kit lenses all they want, but my 55-250 copy I have is more than adequate and I have equivalent reach of 400mm on FF which would constitute a significant expense for my budget. If I made more money off of it I would upgrade, but wouldn't we all...


----------



## wsmith96 (Dec 24, 2014)

Mine is my 60D with the 17-55, 70-200 2.8, 10-22, and 60 macro along with a 430exii aand 270ex speedlight in a canon backpack. That will cover anything I want to shoot and the backpack was cheap in comparison to other bags. If I want lighter, I remove the products I know I won't use. Sometimes I rotate in a 50 1.8 or 85 1.8, or my 5D minus the ef-s lenses.


----------



## slclick (Dec 25, 2014)

Right now it's 5D3, 24-70 2.8Lll, 16-35 f/4L IS


----------



## ReggieABrown (Dec 25, 2014)

For walking around, mine is the 7d2 with the 24mm f2.8 pancake. For portraits, I put the 70-200mm f4L IS on the 7d2. For video I use the samyang 35mm cine lens on it.


----------



## Bennymiata (Dec 25, 2014)

My 5D3 with 24-105L, 16-35 F2.8 + a 580 flash.
These are always in my bag, then my optional lenses, depending on what I'm doing like a 100-400, 100 macro etc.


----------



## WillThompson (Dec 25, 2014)

Canon EOS 1DX & Canon EF 200mm f2.0 L IS USM.


----------



## Aglet (Dec 25, 2014)

D800e + 70-200 f/4 VR = wicked detail


----------



## c.d.embrey (Dec 25, 2014)

5D3 with a TS-E 90mm f/2.8 Tilt & Shift. *I don't have a camera bag*, or a vest  When I need to transport a camera or lens I'll wrap it in a sweatshirt and put it in a canvas shopping bag. Thieves are looking for Black Canvas Domke Camera Bags (as used by Henery White ) or Pelican cases, so they never even see my low profile green shopping bag 

BTW my walk-around camera is an iPhone, and I carry it in my pocket.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 25, 2014)

I spent 10 years buying and selling and trying lenses and the three I have now is just right for me, and impossible to choose only one of the three lenses. Perhaps a slight edge to the 50 Art IF it had AF that worked.


----------



## Tinky (Dec 25, 2014)

I have a 60d in a holster bag with a Sigma 18-50 f2.8. It's not my favourite combo but probably my most used.
If I'm having fun with my camera it's my go to kit and I know that everything else being good, the Sigma will render it well. It's flexible, bright and sharp.

If I'm doing something more sporty and my better half has allowed me to bring more kit then I absolutely love my 7D + 100mm f2.0. Especially for anything moving.


----------



## e17paul (Dec 25, 2014)

Olympus OM-10 and Zuiko 50/1.4, though for practical purposes I more often use the 6D and 50 macro. 

Runners up spot goes to the 6D and 70-300L. The modern tech of IS and flexible ISO really makes s difference at longer focal length. Both lens and camera have excellent build and performance. 

This really shows a need to update their range of 50s.


----------



## PioneerAmp1 (Dec 25, 2014)

My favourite combo is my 1d3 with 70 - 200 F2.8L 2 and my 5d Classic with 17 - 40 F4L


----------



## TAW (Dec 25, 2014)

#1) Canon EOS 1DX & Canon EF 200mm f2.0 L IS USM
#2) Canon EOS 1DX & Canon EF 135mm f/2L USM

Have a GREAT day!
tom


----------



## StudentOfLight (Dec 25, 2014)

I have four camera bags which I pack differently for various assignments, but anyway, here is my list of favorite lenses on the Canon DSLR formats with photographic genres in parenthesis:

Full frame:
1) EF 135mm f/2 L USM (Sports/Portraits/Concerts)
2) EF 35mm f/1.4 L USM (Portraits/Concerts/Low-Light)
3) TS-E 24mm f/3.5 L II (Landscape/Architecture)
4) 24mm f/1.4 L II USM (Astrophotography/Landscape)
5) EF 40mm f/2.8 STM (Lightweight travel option)

APS-C
1) 24mm f/1.4 L II USM (Studio)
2) 24mm f/2.8 STM (Lightweight travel)
3) 35mm f/1.4 L USM (General + Low-light)
4) 100mm f/2.8 macro (Macro)
5) 50mm f/1.4 L USM (Portrait + Low-light)


----------



## anthonyd (Dec 26, 2014)

60D + 24-70 f/2.8L II

It's a little heavy but lighter than carrying a FF and that monster of a lens around.


----------



## siegsAR (Dec 26, 2014)

70D w/ EFS 10-22mm USM.. Coz I usually shoot landscapes, and then I can just dial in the 22mm for a 35mm equivalent if I want a wider walkaround.
There's the EF 35mm f2 IS in the bag too, but its not my favorite, not yet.


----------



## Danielle (Dec 26, 2014)

7D and Zeiss distagon 2/35
Or
Mamiya RB67 pro-sd and 127mm k/l lens.


----------



## ecka (Dec 26, 2014)

6D + 40STM and Σ150/2.8Macro


----------



## ecka (Dec 26, 2014)

anthonyd said:


> 60D + 24-70 f/2.8L II
> 
> It's a little heavy but lighter than carrying a FF and that monster of a lens around.



6D + 24-105L still beats it


----------



## OKO-SAN (Dec 26, 2014)

6D+40/2.8 STM...sometimes without bags


----------



## Bernd FMC (Dec 26, 2014)

5D MIII with 24-70 f2.8L II - not that heavy as often told

I´ve got an small Bag witch is perfekt fit for this Size as walkaround,
Larger Bag only if i want to take Photos as prior Reason.

Greetings Bernd


----------



## RGF (Dec 26, 2014)

1Dx plus 200-400. Have a 7D M2 on order and that may replace the 1Dx to get me extra reach


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2014)

1Dx with 24-70 f/2.8 II or 70-200 f/2.8 II


----------



## Redder (Dec 26, 2014)

5D.3 + 35mm F2 IS

OR,

5D.2 + Zeiss Planar 50mm F1.4 ZE (with Eg-S focusing screen on the 5D.2)


----------



## ramon123 (Dec 26, 2014)

Canon 5D3 & Canon 70-200 f/2.8L IS II


----------



## Helios68 (Dec 26, 2014)

700d/t5i and 70-200 f2.8L is ii


----------



## OnTheRoad (Dec 26, 2014)

Sports- 7D w/70-200 2.8 IS II
Portraits- 6D w/24-70 2.8


----------



## bob118 (Dec 26, 2014)

Canon 7D Mark II with a 24-70 L f2.8


----------



## davidcl0nel (Dec 26, 2014)

5D3 + 35 IS and 100L-Makro.


----------



## PhotosbyChuck (Dec 29, 2014)

Portraits: 5DM3 w/ 24-105 f/4L
Action: 5DM3 w/ 70-200 f/2.8L IS II

I primarily shoot portraits...so I do not have a second body for sports work.

Now that I have the 100-400 II ... I could see it spending more time on the body than the 70-200 for sports work. I am going to need a bigger bag...


----------



## scyrene (Dec 29, 2014)

I have a big camera bag. The bare minimum would be 5D3 + 500L + 1.4 and 2x extenders, plus one other lens, probably the 24-105. Mostly though I'll take those, plus another 2x extender, 100L macro, and maybe the Samyang 14mm. If I'm looking for small invertebrates I might take the MP-E and 600Ex-RT flash instead of the 100L, or sometimes I'll take the 85L for low light/super bokeh/portraits. Rarely all of them, if I'm on a big jaunt. Sometimes a tripod, but not often.


----------



## LukasS (Dec 29, 2014)

For many years my favorite outdoor combo was 5D + 70-200/2.8 but right now I use mostly 5D + 24-70/2.8. I'm in transition from zoom lenses to prime lenses.

In 2015 I want to get back to sports (aviation) photography since the new body arrived (7d II) which will be used with 100-400 and TC1.4


----------



## slclick (Jan 1, 2015)

Today it was the EOS 5 and the 40 Pancake. (Ilford XP2)


----------



## FTb-n (Jan 1, 2015)

5D3 with 70-200 f2.8L IS II for just about everything I shoot, which is mostly sports, events, candids, and portraits. The 24-70 f2.8L II is the runner up followed by the 35 f2.0 IS. Honorable mentions go to the 24-105 f4L IS and the 40 f2.8 pancake.

The 24-105 is my walk-around lens when I want to travel light (with only one body and one lens). If shooting a sports event where I don't expect to need a short lens, I'll take one body with the 70-200 and grab the 40 pancake for a backup (in case I do need something shorter). The 24-105 and the 40 are good, reliable, utilitarian lenses. But, there's something about he 24-70 and the new 35 that make them more fun to use. They are brighter and focus quicker.

I most often shoot with two 5D3's -- one with the 70-200 and the second with the 24-70. But, I easily shoot more with the 70-200 than all other lenses combined. It has range that is most useful for me and excels in the fun factor.


----------



## martti (Jan 1, 2015)

Looks like I am losing my religion.
The sony a6000 is on its way and with the adapter...who knows, I'll explore.
Shit, why did Canon miss their chance?
Is there somebody out there who'd think that it would make sense to wait for the Canon version of the technically quite mature a6000?
All the EF lenses I have are compatible with the Sony with an adapter.
Allahu akbar.
I'll get me a Sony!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 1, 2015)

martti said:


> Looks like I am losing my religion.
> The sony a6000 is on its way and with the adapter...who knows, I'll explore.
> S___, why did Canon miss their chance?
> Is there somebody out there who'd think that it would make sense to wait for the Canon version of the technically quite mature a6000?
> ...



That's #1 mistake newbies made. Tiny mirrorless body with adapter + EF lenses :

You might as well sell all your EF and stick with their native.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 1, 2015)

martti said:


> Looks like I am losing my religion.
> The sony a6000 is on its way and with the adapter...who knows, I'll explore.
> S___, why did Canon miss their chance?
> Is there somebody out there who'd think that it would make sense to wait for the Canon version of the technically quite mature a6000?
> ...



I would also say my favorite lens/camera combo in my bag is the a6000 + Zeiss 16-70 f/4; it is a very capable kit and doesn't break my back. Nice to carry around but does have its limitations. It can however compete quite well with an aps-c DSLR. Note that I don't see any point in adapting EF lenses to this body, best AF performance is with native e-mount lenses anyway. I do have an FD adapter and a Metabones FD mount speed booster just for fun and they give me access to some quite nice FD glass.

However the 5DMkIII is the quality and reliability king and so when I travel and I have to make every shot count it's the 5DMkIII +24-105L and 17-40L that are my workhorses.


----------



## tron (Jan 1, 2015)

What is the use of Sony a6000 with a canon adapter (and a canon lens)? The total size and weight is almost the same as with a Canon camera!

This defeats its purpose of portability!


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Jan 1, 2015)

7D Mk2+50mm 1.2 only primes for me!! or the 100mm 2.8 IS!! Bag Billingham Hadley Large Leather Trim, orange juice, 2 sandwiches, RRS MTX Multi tool and mobile clamp for the iphone 5s that attaches to my 7d mk 2L plate.


----------



## tron (Jan 2, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> martti said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I am losing my religion.
> ...


A6000 with Canon lenses is indeed funny! What is the purpose of a6000? To save 1-5% in total equipment weight? (or size) ;D ;D ;D


----------



## martti (Jan 2, 2015)

My only experience of a Sony camera was with the RX100II which I gave to my son for Christmas.
It is an impressive piece of engineering. The picture quality is 'good enough' and it is pocketable.
The user interface is not very easy as there are too many menus and buttons that can be configured and its logic (at least for me) is hard to figure out. 

There will be a learning curve with the a6000 as well. 
And in any case, it will be easy to sell if it turns out to be a disappointment.


----------



## ecka (Jan 2, 2015)

martti said:


> My only experience of a Sony camera was with the RX100II which I gave to my son for Christmas.
> It is an impressive piece of engineering. The picture quality is 'good enough' and it is pocketable.
> The user interface is not very easy as there are too many menus and buttons that can be configured and its logic (at least for me) is hard to figure out.
> 
> ...



You better use a "speedbooster" for your EF lenses (not EF-S) instead of just an adapter.


----------



## martti (Jan 2, 2015)

_You better use a "speedbooster" for your EF lenses (not EF-S) instead of just an adapter.
_ 

Looks pretty cool: http://www.samdcruzphotography.com/general/sony-nex-metabones-speedbooster-canon-50mm-f1-4-becomes-f1-0


----------



## fragilesi (Jan 2, 2015)

martti said:


> There will be a learning curve with the a6000 as well.
> And in any case, it will be easy to sell if it turns out to be a disappointment.



Better get a move on before they move to their next "standard"


----------



## anthonyd (Jan 4, 2015)

ecka said:


> anthonyd said:
> 
> 
> > 60D + 24-70 f/2.8L II
> ...



Alright, I'll bite.

No, it does not! Unless you are talking about weight only (which I assume you checked somewhere) but I'm not interested in giving up my 24-70. Let me break down my argument in sections.

- Specs:
Sure, the 6D has better low light performance, better bokeh (given the _same_ lens) and a nicer viewfinder, just to name a few features. And these are differences that I can quote from having used the 6D next to the 60D, not from reviews. However, while we are at specs, the 6D has a lower max speed and a lower max flash sync speed than the 60D, and while the 1/250 of the 60D is not enough for a sunny day it does give you some more freedom than the 1/160 of the 6D (not a big deal, but something to mention).

Let's revisit the strengths of the 6D though (low light and bokeh). The combo you offer has a 4.0 lens, the combo I use has a 2.8 lens. This is a whole stop difference, which pretty much makes up for the 1.6 factor of the crop sensor in both light let in and bokeh. So while the 6D beats the 60D, the 6D+24-105 barely beats the 60D+24-70.
There is still the viewfinder of course, but whatever. I guess the 6D+24-105 is still better if you are doing low light landscapes with a closed down aperture for good DoF and high ISO to make up for the light, but who does that? I don't anyway and my post was about the equipment I carry.

- Return on investment:
I bought the 60D when I was on a much tighter budget, before the 6D came out, and long before I could afford the 6D anyway, since my walk-around lens was the Tamron 17-50/2.8. When the AF on that lens died, I decided to go the extra mile and buy a lens (24-70/2.8L II) that not only is far superior, but also enables me one day to switch to a FF body. At the time of purchase I spent $1800 for it (after rebates and whatnot). The combo you are suggesting is still about $700 higher (and that's if you buy gray market on ebay) and back then it was a good $1K higher.

- The limiting factor:
I view photography like sport car racing. If all you can drive is a Suburban, you don't need to move up from your Porsche to a Ferrari, you need to learn how to drive better. When you can fully control your Porsche and you miss some races because it can't deliver, then move up to the Ferrari. I guess I'm not the photographer you are, or don't do the type of photography you do (low light landscapes?) because I'm barely every limited by my camera. I've been limited by lack of sufficient control of external lights a lot, that's why my latest purchases have been speedlights, modifiers, remote triggers and lately a witstro 360. I've missed a lot of shots, and screwed up others, but I honestly can't think of a single shot that I missed because the 60D was not enough camera.

- The bottom line:
I shot those three over the holidays. Can you tell that they are done with a four year old underspeced camera?


----------



## ecka (Jan 5, 2015)

anthonyd said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > anthonyd said:
> ...



Yes, we may have different expectations for the gear we use, nothing wrong with that. I don't really worry about that 1/160sec flash sync (it's just a weird number and it's not even there when the flash isn't mounted) and the max shutter speed. When I had my 7D, the only 1/8000 pictures I took are the ones I tried if it actually works. For me, too much light isn't the problem  and (if something) there is ISO 50 nowadays (not sure if 60D got that one).
It doesn't really matter if I can tell the difference looking at these beautiful images you took. That's a common misconception, the image itself is not enough data to judge the tool, I can't know the actual distances, sizes or proportions used in a 2D composition, not to mention cropping. Gear matters mostly when you are shooting the picture and which set gives you more potential for the money. With 6D+24-105L it is possible to reproduce pretty much any image you can shoot with a 60D+24-70L'II, but not vice versa. 24-70L'II on crop isn't as wide, f/2.8 translates into f/4.5 not f/4 (not a big difference, but still, for the price and fair comparison 24-105L at f/4.5 is just as good or even better optically) and then there is weight, filter size, no IS, diffraction and stuff (I'm not sure and correct me if I'm wrong, but 6D+24-105L at f/11 may give you better contrast than 60D+24-70L'II at f/8).
Looking at the current prices I see that 6D+24-105L combo goes for $2400 new at B&H (or $2100 after rebate) and the 24-70L'II alone costs $2000 (or $1850 after rebate). $250 (the difference) for the body?  Finally, there is Sigma 18-35/1.8 Art ($800 new), which IMHO makes a lot more sense for a crop camera.
However, the most important thing is the joy of using whatever toy you've got and the experience you learn with it.


----------



## Aglet (Jan 5, 2015)

I may have to alter my preference.
Despite the icky buttons, I really _enjoy_ shooting with my Fuji XT1 and even my older XE1 rangefinder-esque bodies.
Mirrorless is becoming my go-to more often when I don't need 36MP of AA-less Bayer.


----------



## martti (Jan 6, 2015)

ecka: "_However, the most important thing is the joy of using whatever toy you've got and the experience you learn with it._

We are privileged to be able to say that but I agree 100%


----------



## NancyP (Jan 6, 2015)

I will bite, too. 
For lightweight, one-camera, one-lens travel and hiking, I have had a great experience with the Canon 60D and EF-S 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6. This is my "haven't been on this trail before, no idea what I will find, bring an all-around light kit" scouting camera. With 59" tripod and head, this is a 5 pound kit.

I also have the Canon 6D, and I shoot primes with it, and generally carry it with multiple primes, or have scouted the area and know exactly what I will need and bring just one lens. My landscape bag has 21mm, 35mm, and I am playing with some old back-of-the-closet lenses on adapters. No question that the files are 2 stops better noise-wise than the 60D. I wish there were a great 24-120mm zoom (the equivalent of the 15-85) that would be a one-lens solution, but that is probably too much to expect. I waver about getting one of the 24-105s, either Canon or Sigma.


----------



## mangobutter (Jan 6, 2015)

Depends... but mostly I enjoy my EOS M 22mm combo (35mm equiv.) Sharpness wise i'd put it up against any full frame and 35mm lens combo. 35 2.0 IS, etc. 

i leave my nicer stuff at home. any time i need my camera to perform flawlessly i bring out the slr (6d) it just goes. The EOS M does require a bit of fiddling. constantly turning on and off on and off, changing focus modes, going through menus. but the size and weight helps make up for most of that =p


----------



## surapon (Jan 6, 2015)

Dear Friends.
Sorry, I do not have Favorite Lens / Camera, Just have the Most Functions/ Purpose Lenses/ Cameras , what ever situation that I need to Capture, In my hands, When I travel.
Happy New Year 2015 to your family and you.
Surapon


----------



## Foxdude (Jan 6, 2015)

My favourite one body/one lens combo is 6D paired with EF35mm IS.
Very well balanced, pleasure to use, F2+IS+ 6D's ISO capabilities makes it also really nice in low light.
35mm is also my favourite FL and I use it a lot. Very versatile.


----------



## Phenix205 (Jan 6, 2015)

5D3 with 24-70 II attached plus a 600EX-RT, comfortably in a Crumpler 5 million.

When traveling with more than one lenses, I use an f-stop Kenki backbag which holds all my gear listed below.


----------



## TAW (Jan 7, 2015)

Surapon,

On the photo you posted of the Big White, what is mounted on the center of the lens?

I enjoy and appreciate all your contributions to this forum.

I wish you and your family a GREAT 2015!

tom


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 7, 2015)

TAW said:


> Surapon,
> 
> On the photo you posted of the Big White, what is mounted on the center of the lens?



It is two Frio cold shoes on his big flash bracket, with a spirit level on for good measure.


----------



## LovePhotography (Jan 7, 2015)

surapon said:


> Dear Friends.
> Sorry, I do not have Favorite Lens / Camera, Just have the Most Functions/ Purpose Lenses/ Cameras , what ever situation that I need to Capture, In my hands, When I travel.
> Happy New Year 2015 to your family and you.
> Surapon



Man, that looks like a heavy bag. And one to be very careful with, too. 
I have posted this elsewhere, but I think it bears repeating since I am pretty adamant in my disagreement with the conventional wisdom on the Sigma 24-105 Art lens. Many here have lambasted it as overly heavy, overly large, and not much better than the Canon EF 24-105, and therefore not truly an "Art" lens in the manor of the 35mm or 50mm 1.4 Art lens. But, either I got a really good copy of this lens, or it is better than what most people think. I'd love to walk around with 9 lens in my bag, but my vacations include 2 impatient teenagers who already walk faster than I do, and stopping to change lenses would push them over the edge and ruin the vacay. So, I use the 24-105 for most of my on the fly stuff, and am generally quite pleased. I've got 5 L lenses, but only get those out when I'm messing around by myself. Here's three pics. The first, the top of a 22 story building shot from 3 blocks away and cropped about 80%. Looks sharp to me! And, then, two pics of the same building, one at 24, the other at 105. Again, I can't imagine them looking much sharper, even with my big whites.


----------



## LovePhotography (Jan 7, 2015)

Building at 24mm


----------



## LovePhotography (Jan 7, 2015)

Building detail at 105mm


----------



## TAW (Jan 7, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> TAW said:
> 
> 
> > Surapon,
> ...



Thank you. I enjoy seeing what other people use because it helps me determine what I "need" ;D


----------

